# Question on real estate commission



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey folks,

If I put an offer on a house without and agent, is the seller's agent required to reveal what their commission is? I ask b/c we feel that going in w/o an agent would be an advantage - commission only on one end of the deal? Do I have a right to know? They will not reveal this to us. 

Thanks


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It doesn't matter as it is not added to the purchase price. You offered an amount, if it's accepted, the commission comes out before the seller gets his money. That's their problem, not yours.

You were free to offer less and say it's because there's no seller's commission.


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

Just a Guy said:


> It doesn't matter as it is not added to the purchase price. You offered an amount, if it's accepted, the commission comes out before the seller gets his money. That's their problem, not yours.
> 
> You were free to offer less and say it's because there's no seller's commission.


The agent has been a real dick to deal with. Biggest A-hole I have ever met..

Man does this industry need an overhaul.. it's a crime that they make the commissions they get...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Siwash said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> If I put an offer on a house without and agent, is the seller's agent required to reveal what their commission is? I ask b/c we feel that going in w/o an agent would be an advantage - commission only on one end of the deal? Do I have a right to know? They will not reveal this to us.
> 
> Thanks


 ... will there not be an agent of record when you enlist the dick (plenty of those RE lazy & incompetent dicks/dickesses out there) or the #s being shown on the Offer of Purchase?


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess you could get an agent to act on your behalf and then at least the dick of an agent for the seller would have a reduced commission. Then, perhaps your agent could slip you a nice gift or???? Just a thought.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

...Would a box of chocolates or a bouquet of flowers do for a "gift" to do the job?


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

I am trying to hire an agent today. They are accepting offer this evening...trying to generate a bidding war, I suppose, because they wouldn't accept an offer from me on Monday. 

Nasty, nasty, man... but we're buying the house no this prick. 

This is what happens when you have a 10-year run up on housing... in the 90s these dudes were starving..


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it Mr Most?


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

Hey...good luck on the house!

Selling agent gets both 'sides' if there's no buying agent. For a slow moving house they might reduce their commission to entice the seller to accept a lower price (since the seller would net the same amount) but they've no incentive to do that if the home will sell at close to (or above) the ask.

You may be able to negotiate with a buying agent to share her commission since her work would be limited here. Make sure your rep agreement limits it to this house.

In the end....you're talking a relatively little on a huge investment. Even though every bit counts. So good luck and don't let the agent get to you.


----------



## gerogesin (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it not possible to just knock on their door and deal with the owners privately? Tell the seller how unreasonable his agent is. I'm sure the seller would love to avoid paying the commission.


----------



## MRT (Apr 8, 2013)

The owners will have signed a contract with their listing agent/broker. If at any time during the period set forth in the agreement they sell their home, they are obligated to pay the stated commission to their agent, even if the owners found the buyer themselves.

This makes perfect sense too...otherwise, an agent could present an offer received from another agent or directly from a buyer, but then the seller would just ditch the agent, sell the house to the buyer, and save the commission. Agents would never get paid, lol.

Having said that, I would never sign a long-term agreement with an agent, because once you sign, you are stuck with them until the time period expires, or unless both sides mutually agree to terminate the contract early.


----------



## gerogesin (Jan 3, 2014)

Can you not fire an agent under contract? Or do you have to wait until the contract expires?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

It depends. They can insist on living up to the contract, which is what a listing agreement is. But it would be futile of them to try and sell a house that the owner doesn't want to sell. So, as a rule they have no problem cancelling an agreement if you ask BUT there is a holdover clause, protecting them in case someone they showed the house to buys it, or in case you sell within a certain period of time.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I really don't understand why people get sidetracked...

Do you want the house? What does it matter if the agent gets a commission in the long run? You paid the price you thought was fair, there are many other ways you could be using your time than worrying about this...

By next month, you won't even care about the agent, you've got years to live in the house...

Don't let emotions over something meaningless get in your way.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

The agent commission is paid by the seller, so I would get a buying agent to help you look after your best interests....

The agents generally have it in writing with the seller, 2.5% for buying agent, 2% for selling agent, or 3% for selling agent if no buying agent.....or something to that extent.


----------

